# Lameist thread ever



## jabbyscabby (May 25, 2009)

Jabby: FUck ya Fuck ya 
Scabby: you cant fuck ya your own fuck ya!!!
Jabby: Fuck ya you can Fuck ya your own fuck ya!!!

Not even once! (Eugene OR Billboard about drugs)

Do you think you should be able to fuck ya your own fuck ya?


----------



## Ravie (May 25, 2009)

i fuck yeah my fuck yeah all the time.


----------



## wartomods (May 25, 2009)

quite desnecessary


----------



## jabbyscabby (May 25, 2009)

very!


----------



## bobNkamille (May 25, 2009)

oh fuck yeah you can fuck yeah your own fuck yeah!


----------



## moe (May 25, 2009)

fuck yer fuck yeah yehs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Avon Drunquist (May 26, 2009)

they use that "not even once" add in Montana, too. 

uh..fuck yeah?


----------



## connerR (May 27, 2009)

i love this fucking thread


----------



## moe (May 27, 2009)

hmm. i don't get this thread.


----------



## connerR (May 28, 2009)

Avon Drunquist said:


> they use that "not even once" add in Montana, too.
> 
> uh..fuck yeah?


----------



## jabbyscabby (May 29, 2009)

Lmao thanxs for that ConnerR


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 6, 2009)

if im going to see chewbacca playing baseball on meth, i think im going to start doing meth. that just sounds awesome.


----------



## Angela (Jun 6, 2009)

mattpist said:


> if im going to see chewbacca playing baseball on meth, i think im going to start doing meth. that just sounds awesome.



I haven't seen those, is that really an ad campaign against meth! Seems like lots of folks might think seeing chewbacca play baseball would be cool, seems more like an advertisement for meth than a deterrent.


----------



## wartomods (Jun 6, 2009)

no thats a spoof


----------



## ianfernite (Jun 6, 2009)

mattpist said:


> if im going to see chewbacca playing baseball on meth, i think im going to start doing meth. that just sounds awesome.



It would lose its novelty quickly, unless you're a baseball fan.
Although, if Chewbacca would do other ridiculous things while I'm on meth, I'd start doing meth.


----------



## Arapala (Jun 7, 2009)

Also i just want to add to this. *"Lameist"*


----------



## pillowtron (Jun 8, 2009)

haha, that caps lock picture is great.


----------



## jabbyscabby (Jun 8, 2009)

Stewart said:


> Also i just want to add to this. *"Lameist"*



Thats great!!!!! haa


----------



## madewithpaint (Jun 8, 2009)

i fuck yeah my fuck yeahs all the time
i don't think it should really matter. if no one else is going to say it, you might as well say it for them.


----------



## bobNkamille (Jun 10, 2009)

madewithpaint said:


> i fuck yeah my fuck yeahs all the time
> i don't think it should really matter. if no one else is going to say it, you might as well say it for them.



oh fuck yeah I hear you


----------



## ianfernite (Jun 10, 2009)

madewithpaint said:


> if no one else is going to say it, you might as well say it for them.



Fuck yeah.
I think we should all pledge to fuck yeah everyone's fuck yeahs; that way we won't have to fuck yeah our own fuck yeahs, and can avoid the argument of whether or not one can fuck yeah their own fuck yeahs.


----------



## madewithpaint (Jun 10, 2009)

ianfernite said:


> Fuck yeah.
> I think we should all pledge to fuck yeah everyone's fuck yeahs; that way we won't have to fuck yeah our own fuck yeahs, and can avoid the argument of whether or not one can fuck yeah their own fuck yeahs.



Fuck yeah!


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Jun 10, 2009)

I fuckin fuck yeah my own fuck yeahs all the time, because if I fucked your fuck yeah it would just be fucked up!!


----------



## moe (Jun 10, 2009)

fuck yeah.
everyone is fucking their fuck yeahs!


----------



## connerR (Jun 16, 2009)

What happens if I fuck no my own fuck yeah? And what happens if my fuck yeah fuck yeah's my fuck no?


----------



## ianfernite (Jun 16, 2009)

connerR said:


> And what happens if my fuck yeah fuck yeah's my fuck no?



A sentient fuck yeah may be the most terrifying thing I have ever heard of.


----------



## jabbyscabby (Jun 16, 2009)

Fuck no you can't Fuck no your own fuck no!! 
And for the other question
If your fuck yeah fuck yeah's your own fuck no!!!! than that would be not a purebred!! 
It would be a Fuck yeah no you Maybe Fuck yeah no your own fuck yeah no

HAha that made me think hard!!!


----------



## ianfernite (Jun 16, 2009)

... and now I have a headache.


----------



## moe (Jun 16, 2009)

fuckin 'a.


----------

